
Among other things, Paul Manafort may have also broken Airbnb’s terms of service - Natsu
https://www.fastcompany.com/40488717/among-other-things-paul-manafort-may-have-also-broken-airbnbs-terms-of-service?utm_content=bufferf2c1f&utm_medium=social&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_campaign=buffer
======
maxscam
Call the police

